# 34-Inch LG UltraWide Monitor, 1080P Enough Resolution?



## DaddyO (Nov 28, 2016)

In a few months I have to migrate to a room and a desk that is fairly small for DAW work.

Current monitors:
HP 27xw 27-inch, resolution 1920 x 1080
LG 25-inch Ultrawide IPS, resolution 2560 x 1080

I am considering taking advantage of a Costco sale on the LG 34UM58-P Ultrawide Monitor to replace the current setup, which the new desk will not accommodate. The idea is that the extra screen real estate will compensate for moving to a single monitor.

http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM58-P-ultrawide-monitor

This 34-inch monitor has a resolution of 2560 x 1080 (1080p for ultrawide). 

Question: Does anyone have experience with this monitor or one of similar size at a 1080 resolution? I am concerned whether or not the combination of larger screen with my current resolution will be visually sharp enough for work with Cubase, VE Pro and VI Pro.


----------



## tack (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a 34" ultrawide at 3440x1440 and I'd be a little concerned about going to a lower resolution at that size. I think the pixels would start to become visible at normal distances, and I'd certainly miss the lost realestate.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, tack. 

Happy to read anybody's opinions.

Perhaps I should be patient and wait until 34" monitors with higher resolution come down in price. This LG was going for $260.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2016)

I work with two 49" basic TVs with 1920*1080 resolution. I love it. Its fine for my DAW.


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 1, 2016)

1080p doesn't seem enough for an ultra wide that size. I think you'd definitely be giving up significant screen real estate from your current set up moving to that.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 2, 2016)

Not so, with jiggery pockery it is fine. I sit pretty close too. Take a look at your TV from a metre away, that gives the feel, wait for the TV to show some kind of diagram - it all works fine


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Dec 2, 2016)

I work in two spaces: at work I have 2 1920x1200 Dell monitors, distributing the windows of my DAW (Cubase 8.5) across them. At home I have an LG 34" ultrawide 3440x1440 for the main along with an Asus 24" 1080p as kind of a side car.

The home setup blows away the work setup for usability. The increase in what you can see at once, particularly with large projects, is a game changer. No contest. I spend SOOOOO much less time scrolling, particularly from side to side.

BTW, started with a Samsung 590 28" 4K monitor but found things just too tiny on the screen: great for gaming, not so much for DAW work. For me the ultrawide was the perfect solution for DAW work (it games great also!)


----------



## SBK (Dec 2, 2016)

suggesting higher height! at least 1440


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, guys. As with most subjects, some look at it one way, others look at it another way.

At this time I'm not anxious to part with $500-$800 to get a large 4K monitor. Perhaps next spring with new models coming out there will be an opportunity to buy one for less. I want to get this purchase right, 'cause I'll be living with it for quite some time.


----------

